# Job - Medical Coding Analyst



## lizl (Sep 15, 2013)

This position pay $19.- $20. an hour.  Anyone interested please call Brian Cook, United Health Group, Liaison Managerat 866-904-0345.

Job responsibilities:  Validates progress notes and enters the appropriate ICD-9 in the DataRAP database utilizing the CMS Risk Adjustment Data Validation guidelines.  This position is also responsible for timely communication of identified quality issues concerning documentation and validation pertaining to the CMS-HCC methodology and ICD-9 coding guidelines back to the provider.

Main Responsibilities:

[*]Processes attestation sheets and progress notes out of the RightFax work queue according to DataRAP department guidelines.
[*]Analyzes progress notes and documentation sent by providers for validation following CMS guidelines and ICD-9 Coding Manual guidelilnes and enters final results into appropriate tab of the DataRAP database.
[*]Performs the minimum number of validations consistent with established departmental goals.
[*]Provides clear communication, with use of DataRAP application, through query to PCP on documentation.
[*]Provides clear communication, with use of DataRAP application, through query to PCP on documentation not meeting standard of basic administrative components to a progress note.
[*]Ensures accuracy of entry by comparing to outcome of diagnoses on eAttestation post validation entry.
[*]Associates attestation sheets received in the DataRAP database to provide tacking for all markets.
[*]Responsible for providing coding support to the DataRAP Clinical Coding Nurses and to the providers participating in the DataRAP process.
[*]Performs all other related duties as assigned.
[*]Jobs in this function provide coding and coding auditing services directly to providers.  This includes the analysis and translation of medical and clinical diagnosis, procedures, injuries, or illnesses into designated numerical codes.
[*]Some work in completed w/o review by others.
[*]Basic tasks are completed w/o review by others.
[*]Supervision/guidance is required for higher level tasks.

Qualifications:
High School diploma or GED equivalent
CPC certification or proof that certification has been obtained within 9 month of hire date from AAPC
Knowledge of ICD-9 CM Guidelines w/Microsoft Office applications to include Word, excel, PowerPoint and Outlook
Some college experience
Medical coding experience in clinical or managed care
Experience with proprietary medical coding systems
Experience with Risk Assessment


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Sep 16, 2013)

Where is this position located?


----------



## ilenefla (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello can you tell me where this job is located?


----------



## snooruddin (Sep 16, 2013)

*HCC coding*

Hi,

I am really interested in the position.  My phone no is 682 553 2135 I have 4 and a half years of experience in coding field.  My email is sarah.nooruddin@gmail.com.  I am Certified through  AAPC,

Thanks,

Sarah


----------



## anis1shahul@gmail.com (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi,

I am interested in this job......My mail id.    anis1shahul@gmail.com. I have 4 years of coding experience and i am AAPC certified

Thanks,
Anis Fathima


----------

